# Finally SURGERY ON FRIDAY!



## GreatGunz (May 14, 2014)

Well it's finally almost here....!
i am having shoulder surgery Friday it's been a long 7 monthes to get here......I'm looking forward to getting this over with so I can get on the mend an move forward.

I will most likely still be around but am told I will be in a stupor for a few days!
Not looking forward to how its gonna feel but it's part of the process.

REPAIRS WILL BE:
1) remove 5 mm of bone from the clavicle  side of the AC joint
2) remove 5 mm of bone from the scapula side of the AC JOINT
3) stitch up rotator cuff
4) repair 4 splayed tendons
5) repair my front delt tear

So yeehaa git r done...!


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2014)

Good luck man. Hope it's fixed up better than new.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 14, 2014)

Good luck, Brother. Quick recovery and back under the iron.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 14, 2014)

Best of luck to you, stick with the physical therapy after and ice ice ice ice. Check out Cold One Shoulder Ice Compression Wrap, they got 'em on Amazon highly recommend.


----------



## DF (May 14, 2014)

Best of luck GG! hope all goes according to plan & you have a great recovery.


----------



## jennerrator (May 14, 2014)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Glad it's finally here! 

What's recovery time?


----------



## Joliver (May 14, 2014)

Good luck GG.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2014)

Have the wife shoot me a text to let me know when you are out. Just wanna make sure you live thru it 

Good luck brotha


----------



## Trauma RN (May 14, 2014)

Oh my stars....Good luck, and take it easy on the recovery...


----------



## AlphaD (May 14, 2014)

GG i know you have waited for this for quite awhile!!  Good Luck Brother, and I hope you have a easy recovery.


----------



## GreatGunz (May 14, 2014)

Recovery is 8 weeks minimum but maybe longer depending on the tearing


----------



## GreatGunz (May 14, 2014)

You can send your peptide & GH donations to POB an he will forward them to me thanks!


----------



## Seeker (May 14, 2014)

Good luck GG.


----------



## snake (May 14, 2014)

Best wishes my friend. Some advice from a guy who went under the knife 6 months ago; do your PT and take it slow. We lift because we do not do well with just being mortal; injury is our Kryptonite. The hardest thing I had to do was nothing so be ready for it. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Tren4Life (May 14, 2014)

Good luck bother. 

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## nightster (May 14, 2014)

Wishing you a fast recovery!


----------



## Patriot1405 (May 14, 2014)

Good luck brother!!! Speedy recovery my friend!!


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 14, 2014)

Bro I had rotator cuff surgery about 15yrs ago. Its actually a pretty smooth surgery as the PT was the bitch lol. She was hawt but had me doing chit my shoulder didnt want to do early on. I had mine done by a 49er dr so I was in great hands.
Good luck though bro.


----------



## jamescaxton (Sep 17, 2014)

good luck man and take it easy for the recovery


----------

